# Thursday April 2nd/Friday April 3rd nights out



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey guys,

Another weekend has come in (hells yeah) and a couple of guys n girls from this forum are going out for some boozin' n hanging out at Chi on Thursday night (11:00pm onwards)

Friday night, at the Wafi starting with some drinks at Seville's then its kinda open to stumble/crawl/get dragged into either a bar or club. Seville's starts at 8:30pm onwards.

Lemme know if anyone wants to join us. Just thought I'd extend the invite!

Everyone's welcome... WOOOOOOOO


----------



## annatee (Feb 18, 2009)

*live football*

Anyone know a good website to watch the England game,know they can be bad but you never know.


----------



## ComS (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the invite, shall definately pop along to one of the nights just not sure which one just yet


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yay!!! another weekend!!

anybody interested in joining us PM me or Mazda to swap numbers 

Izzy


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

You should all come yacht club tonight.... its great on thursday after work.. happy hour!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

marc

we have someone's farewell tonight but we might give the yatch club a try next weekend. is it at the creek or the marina?

izzy


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

at the marina.... really good, especially on a Thursday...


----------



## SPT1108 (Feb 12, 2009)

marc said:


> at the marina.... really good, especially on a Thursday...


I agree, it's nice in there, although there was a huge queue last Thursday at 7 ish.....
Happy hour (and a half 6-7.30) is a refreshing in change in Dubai. I try to get down there at least 3 times a week at the moment for a beer or two as it is so close to my apartement. If anyone wants to join me for a beer in the week just PM me and I will swap numbers. 

Cheers

Stew


----------



## Ladybird (Jul 13, 2008)

SPT1108 said:


> I agree, it's nice in there, although there was a huge queue last Thursday at 7 ish.....
> Happy hour (and a half 6-7.30) is a refreshing in change in Dubai. I try to get down there at least 3 times a week at the moment for a beer or two as it is so close to my apartement. If anyone wants to join me for a beer in the week just PM me and I will swap numbers.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Hi there,

When is the next "gathering"? Just moved to Marina and could do with some drinking buddies...

Thanks


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

marc said:


> at the marina.... really good, especially on a Thursday...



hi marc 

i usually go there on a thursday, I thought I saw you last thursday but wasnt 100% so didnt say anything as u didnt want to embarress myself incase it wasnt you


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

SPT1108 said:


> I agree, it's nice in there, although there was a huge queue last Thursday at 7 ish.....
> Happy hour (and a half 6-7.30) is a refreshing in change in Dubai. I try to get down there at least 3 times a week at the moment for a beer or two as it is so close to my apartement. If anyone wants to join me for a beer in the week just PM me and I will swap numbers.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Might hit up the yacht club this thursday. Stew, u gonna hang around there? had a blast this past weekend on the yacht! "riding dolphins doing flips n sh**" haha


----------



## SPT1108 (Feb 12, 2009)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Might hit up the yacht club this thursday. Stew, u gonna hang around there? had a blast this past weekend on the yacht! "riding dolphins doing flips n sh**" haha


I have a work mates wedding bash in the evening so can't so this weekend sorry. 
Stew


----------

